# PayOp - international payment provider for gambling



## PayOp (Jul 3, 2020)

PayOp - is an international payment service provider that offers its services worldwide with more than 300 payment options.






In a nutshell:

International payment platform that accept almost all businesses;
Transparent transaction fees - 2.9% +0.2 USD with no set-up fees or hidden charges.
The company accept merchants from more than 170 countries with all local currencies;
With our convenient API, you can start accepting payments *within hours*;
Mass payments;
Subscription payments;
All payment data are completely secured in the association with PCI DSS and modern fraud prevention tools.
Advanced analytics and real-time reports.
Expand your business with new payment opportunities, or join our affiliate program and start earning.


----------



## Giresse (Jul 23, 2020)

PayOp said:


> PayOp - is an international payment service provider that offers its services worldwide with more than 300 payment options.
> 
> View attachment 1752
> 
> ...



this is revolutionary! Thanks for sharing, but just to know, are cryptocurrencies accepted as well?


----------



## Irinaret (Dec 11, 2020)

Giresse said:


> this is revolutionary! Thanks for sharing, but just to know, are cryptocurrencies accepted as well?


The payment methods can be found https://payop.com/en/payment-methods
Crypto is not accepted.


----------



## Giresse (Dec 23, 2020)

Irinaret said:


> The payment methods can be found https://payop.com/en/payment-methods
> Crypto is not accepted.


It looks very similar to paypal, is it a service offered by them? I personally prefer to use Crypto-Currencies when betting, as it has very little fees compared to the other betting payment methods such as Skrill, Neteller etc


----------



## Morandra (Jan 12, 2021)

Sounds interesting, but is it really worth trying such a service, moreover if you are new on market it means that you don't have a lot of contracts signed, and as a result, it is more convenable to use a similar service that is already available on market and has signed contracts with other companies. Still, I also prefer to use crypto while betting or gambling, moreover there are websites where for paying via crypto you can get some free bonuses that you'll be able to use while playing.


----------

